# 12 neons



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i put 12 neons in with my 55g with pygo shoal(7"caribe 7"caribe 6.5"tern 6.5"wildred), anyway that was 10 hrs ago and they're still all there!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt.... I put a dozen neon tetras in with my 5 inch compressus and they were all gone within a day. Good luck


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i dont really care if they get eaten, hell i thought they would be gon ei 30 secs. but i think my p's are lazy and would rather have dead food


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

whenever i put neons in my tank they practically swim into the Ps mouths. very little effort is needed on the Ps part to catch them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> but i think my p's are lazy and would rather have dead food[snapback]1068067[/snapback]​


They aren't lazy: they're just fed enough to - for now - ignore the Neons. Piranha's don't kill for the sake of killing: they don't waste energy needlessly. If hunger strikes, they will go after the Neons, but if they aren't hungry, they won't...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > but i think my p's are lazy and would rather have dead food[snapback]1068067[/snapback]​
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking Judazzz. Some people feed their fish, then go out and buy feeders and are disappointed when their fish don't eat them. With Pygos that size, those neons will be gone in no time when the piranha are hungry.








~Taylor~


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > PuffPiff said:
> ...










Exactly my thought as well. Ps NEVER perform when you want them to. They choose to swim and eat when they fell like it! The neons will be gone in no time, so just enjoy the cohabitation while it lasts!


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> i put 12 neons in with my 55g with pygo shoal(7"caribe 7"caribe 6.5"tern 6.5"wildred), anyway that was 10 hrs ago and they're still all there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats amazing that you have 4 piranhas that are pretty big in a 55 gallon tank. They must have crazy fin nips or you are just really lucky.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i had 20 zebra tetras wich are the same size as neons with my 3" red bellies, and theres only 2 left, i FINALLY got to see one get caught yesterday, it swam right by the piranhas mouth so it grabed it and swallowed the whole thing !!!

fucken awesome


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

First, theres a little fin nipping once in awhile







Second, i'm not dissapointed and i didnt expect them to "perform" for me. I bought the neons for cohabitation, if i wanted to feed em i wouldve bought like 500 silversides for the $20 bucks i paid for the neons


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I put 10 tetras in my 135 with 6 6-7inch reds about 3 months ago I lost 4 because my tank leaked but the other 6 are still kicking around. most of the time my p's and tetras are swimming and feeding togeather.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

sweet i hope mine last


----------



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

your piranhas are little scare


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

erm....ok.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> sweet i hope mine last
> [snapback]1071229[/snapback]​


Let us know if they do and how long!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There's a buck-a-tetra sale on at the store I work at, but only on selected varieties of tetras. I was thinking about picking up a bunch and putting them in with my lil' red belly for him to chase about and to give the tank a little more flare for the time being. I have the choice between silver tip, head-and-tail light, lemon and one other type.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mettle said:


> There's a buck-a-tetra sale on at the store I work at, but only on selected varieties of tetras. I was thinking about picking up a bunch and putting them in with my lil' red belly for him to chase about and to give the tank a little more flare for the time being. I have the choice between silver tip, head-and-tail light, lemon and one other type.
> [snapback]1071613[/snapback]​


That's a good idea. I like the idea of getting little playmates for your little red belly. You might as well try all 4 types of tetras, can't hurt. You already know not to get too much, because of the bio-load so go for it!!

BTW, you need to name your little red belly, he is already becoming famous on this site.








~Taylor~


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > There's a buck-a-tetra sale on at the store I work at, but only on selected varieties of tetras. I was thinking about picking up a bunch and putting them in with my lil' red belly for him to chase about and to give the tank a little more flare for the time being. I have the choice between silver tip, head-and-tail light, lemon and one other type.
> ...


Bio-load is never an issue for me. Even if there is some type of spike, I just add a lil' ammo-lock and then toss in some media from another filter. With four tanks running in my room and seven in the house in total, I have a lot of filters I can pillage. That helps take down some of the harmful things in a jiffy... I work basically Saturday to Saturday this week, except Sunday, so I'll have plenty of chances to bring home some tetras. I'll try some of all of them. Should be interesting.

As for naming... I haven't named fish since I kept bettas. I didn't even name my oscar or green terror yet and I've had them about a month now. We'll see.


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

I introduced 6 neons and 4 tigre orange tropical fish that has a forien name that i cannot say! in my tank 3 days before i added my lone red bellied piranha and they live together no probs. It has been 1 and a half weeks and counting!

Sparkles


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mr Sparkles said:


> I introduced 6 neons and 4 tigre orange tropical fish that has a forien name that i cannot say! in my tank 3 days before i added my lone red bellied piranha and they live together no probs. It has been 1 and a half weeks and counting!
> 
> Sparkles
> [snapback]1071780[/snapback]​


Eventually they will be picked off.

But I'm not surprised they've co-existed thus far. Generally when adding fish to a tank, it's best to add the most aggressive fish last. This way the others are established and the more aggressive one is the new kid.

Again though... the piranha will pick off those other fish.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

down to 5 neons, all black the blue and red ones seem to get eaten quicker


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> down to 5 neons, all black the blue and red ones seem to get eaten quicker
> [snapback]1075000[/snapback]​


Maybe they didn't like the blue and red ones because it looked like there was something wrong with them compared to the black ones, who look more natural. After all they do pick off the sick/weak. Just a thought, but those black ones wil probably be gone in a few days too...








~Taylor~


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Mettle said:


> As for naming... I haven't named fish since I kept bettas. I didn't even name my oscar or green terror yet and I've had them about a month now. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i remeber a guy that stopped naming his fish cause soon as he did

theyd die


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > down to 5 neons, all black the blue and red ones seem to get eaten quicker
> ...


the red ones are probably just much easier to see


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

im gonna try some neons in my tank hopefully it will work and shake things up a bit!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

down to four neons


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i have 3 red eyed tetras in with my 4 reds and there still there for ovr 3 weeks. Will they get eaten?


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

tried red eyed tetras aswel, they were eaten.


----------

